# The James Miniman Govinda Gya Gya shelter, leicester



## MD (Dec 13, 2012)

The James Miniman Govinda Gya Gya shelter, leicester is a large 4 entrance WW2 air raid shelter 



entrance-C by M D Allen, on Flickr




ladder by M D Allen, on Flickr




_MG_5255 by M D Allen, on Flickr




airpalnt by M D Allen, on Flickr




door by M D Allen, on Flickr




escape by M D Allen, on Flickr




D10 by M D Allen, on Flickr




crest by M D Allen, on Flickr




gas by M D Allen, on Flickr






E-D-C-B-A by M D Allen, on Flickr


all all in a good night and another one ticked off a large list


----------



## night crawler (Dec 13, 2012)

Impressive just a shame it is not looked after


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice, good to see some of the original features remain


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice find sir!


----------



## chris (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice one - interesting features there. The gas curtain support is really classy Bay markings look post-war though can't see why anyone would have added them then


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 13, 2012)

An excellent shelter this one, the best preserved Leicetser public one i've been in so far. Very good condition with lots of original features remaining including light fittings and wiring, ventilation fans, toilet buckets, and gas curtains. Built in Leicester Corporations favoured method of pre cast concrete sections, the shelter was used by a school and also the general public. The shelter is located in an area of the city with many large victorian houses and open spaces, so the size of the shelter is quite surprising. However apparently during air raid warnings people from the densely populated terraced areas would trek over to this shelter, which for some would have been quite a long walk. The area where these people came was bombed quite badly, so I guess people must have felt it was safer to travel further to this shelter well out the way. 




Shelter Corridor by Goldie87, on Flickr




Loos by Goldie87, on Flickr




Keep Still by Goldie87, on Flickr




Ventilation  by Goldie87, on Flickr




Gas Curtain by Goldie87, on Flickr




Light Fitting by Goldie87, on Flickr




Wires by Goldie87, on Flickr




Roadwork Lamp by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 14, 2012)

What a treasure and it dont look like its had many visiters?great pics thanks for sharing both.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Indeed there wasn't much sign of the usual rubbish collected up over the years. One side looked like it might have been used for training the fire brigade long ago, thats about it.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 16, 2012)

Brill find...


----------



## Bad wolf (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one Matt, Give youself a screwball!.


----------



## alex76 (Dec 16, 2012)

cracking stuff lads


----------



## Chris34 (Dec 17, 2012)

A nice find that chaps!


----------



## old git (Dec 20, 2012)

My company has been asked to assist in plans to fill them.
I take it from peoples comments on here that there are a few of these in Leicester.


----------



## MD (Dec 20, 2012)

old git said:


> My company has been asked to assist in plans to fill them.
> I take it from peoples comments on here that there are a few of these in Leicester.



there are a few around yes 
its a shame they are being filled but thats progress i suppose 
glad we got the shots before its to late


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Dec 23, 2012)

Should imagine most cities in reach of the Luftwaffe had copious air-raid shelters, suspect you are scratching the surface here Matt. Keep it up.

M


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks amazing!

I've recently been told that none exist in Leicester, seems I was badly informed!


----------



## georgie (Dec 30, 2012)

crackin pics them goldie87


----------

